# GANZHOU | Jiafu Centre | 220m | U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

赣州嘉福中心基本信息,售楼处电话,开发商,配套信息-赣州乐居












By Gtr2


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-28 by 隋虔宋赣


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-09-15 by 我的炸鸡分你次


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-11-13 by 隋虔宋赣


----------

